# Consigli fantacalcio



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

Apro questo topic per chi vuole chiedere/rispondere a consigli sul fantacalcio.

Inizio io: mi è stato proposto di scambiare il mio Gabbiadini per Callejon. Che faccio? Sarei propenso ad accettare, ma non ho capito bene Benitez chi considera titolare con l'arrivo del Gabbia. Considerate che ho già Higuain come punta...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chi vuole chiedere/rispondere a consigli sul fantacalcio.
> 
> Inizio io: mi è stato proposto di scambiare il mio Gabbiadini per Callejon. Che faccio? Sarei propenso ad accettare, ma non ho capito bene Benitez chi considera titolare con l'arrivo del Gabbia. Considerate che ho già Higuain come punta...



Dalle ultime che so sul Napoli, Benitez ha intenzione di giocare con un 4-2-3-1 impiegando sugli esterni proprio Gabbiadini e Callejon. Quindi se fosse confermata questa formazione in questo caso la tua scelta dipende da chi ai piu fiducia tu tra i due


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chi vuole chiedere/rispondere a consigli sul fantacalcio.
> 
> Inizio io: mi è stato proposto di scambiare il mio Gabbiadini per Callejon. Che faccio? Sarei propenso ad accettare, ma non ho capito bene Benitez chi considera titolare con l'arrivo del Gabbia. Considerate che ho già Higuain come punta...



Hai già Higuain? Allora io proverei a scambiarlo con qualcuno di un'altra squadra.
Ti fa panchina o gioca titolare?
Non so: Callejon è parecchio in calo da quando ha ripreso a segnare El Pipita. Non solo di gol ma anche in pagella. Gabbiadini ora ha segnato ma non so come si integrerà nella realtà napoletana. Io pure sarei propenso ad accettare ma devi considerare che:

-con l'Europa league di mezzo, è più facile che qualche partita Callejon la salti.
-che il Napoli ha più soluzioni a sinistra che a destra... quindi Gabbiadini-De Guzman-Mertens per me si giocano una maglia, mentre Callejon è titolare fisso tranne quando panchinato per il turnover.
-che Gabbiadini potrebbe entrare a volte anche al posto di Higuain

comunque da un lato hai un giocatore sicuro del posto, dall'altro uno che è all'80%.
Come rendimento siamo lì.
Ripeto: dipende anche se lo metti titolare o in panca.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime che so sul Napoli, Benitez ha intenzione di giocare con un 4-2-3-1 impiegando sugli esterni proprio Gabbiadini e Callejon. Quindi se fosse confermata questa formazione in questo caso la tua scelta dipende da chi ai piu fiducia tu tra i due





The Ripper ha scritto:


> Hai già Higuain? Allora io proverei a scambiarlo con qualcuno di un'altra squadra.
> Ti fa panchina o gioca titolare?
> Non so: Callejon è parecchio in calo da quando ha ripreso a segnare El Pipita. Non solo di gol ma anche in pagella. Gabbiadini ora ha segnato ma non so come si integrerà nella realtà napoletana. Io pure sarei propenso ad accettare ma devi considerare che:
> 
> ...



In attacco ho
Higuain, Dybala, Berardi, Totti, Sau (che svincolerò, penso che prenderò uno di quegli attaccanti che sono rimasti liberi, tipo Defrel) e Gabbiadini.
Affianco a Higuain e Dybala (  ) ho sempre affianco uno a turno tra gli altri, quindi tentare il rischio non mi costa niente, tanto ho Berardi e Sau(Defrel) titolari, con Totti che giocherà di meno per l'EL. 
Solo che rosicherei dai matti se Gabbiadini cominciasse a segnare anche al Napoli.

Quello che non capisco è il tridente di Benitez.
Mertens - Higuain - Gabbiadini (callejon)
o
Gabbiadini - Higuain - Callejon
? 

Nell'ultima Gabbiadini ha giocato proprio al posto di Callejon. E il fatto che il Napoli c'ha speso quasi 15 cuccuzze per prenderlo, mi propende a pensare che lo vogliano usare titolare.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chi vuole chiedere/rispondere a consigli sul fantacalcio.
> 
> Inizio io: mi è stato proposto di scambiare il mio Gabbiadini per Callejon. Che faccio? Sarei propenso ad accettare, ma non ho capito bene Benitez chi considera titolare con l'arrivo del Gabbia. Considerate che ho già Higuain come punta...


il salumiere fa sempre turn-over,a parte Higuain gli altri girano spesso.Difficile decidere ma lo scambio lo farei.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In attacco ho
> Higuain, Dybala, Berardi, Totti, Sau (che svincolerò, penso che prenderò uno di quegli attaccanti che sono rimasti liberi, tipo Defrel) e Gabbiadini.
> Affianco a Higuain e Dybala (  ) ho sempre affianco uno a turno tra gli altri, quindi tentare il rischio non mi costa niente, tanto ho Berardi e Sau(Defrel) titolari, con Totti che giocherà di meno per l'EL.
> Solo che rosicherei dai matti se Gabbiadini cominciasse a segnare anche al Napoli.
> ...



Ultimamente Mertens ha perso un pò di posizioni nelle gerarchie di Benitez. Il ragazzo pare non stia benissimo, tant'è vero che la sua assenza dal campo ha lanciato Insigne. Anche se quando gioca il belga gioca sempre bene.
Ma al momento vedo favorito Gabbiadini.
Callejon-Hamsik-Gabbiadini
Higuain
al momento dovrebbe essere questa.
Considera che Gabbia tira anche le punizioni.

Callejon non prende mai voti bassi, Gabbia si.

Decisione difficile perché sono anche della stessa squadra.
Sai che ti dico? Visto che giochi con Higuain e Dybala fissi, prenditi Gabbiadini.
Nella vita reale non lo farei mai. Però che Callejon sia in calo è sotto gli occhi di tutti.

E fu così che domenica segnò 2 gol....


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2015)

tieni callejon tutta la vita, molto più forte e da più gol


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Febbraio 2015)

Io prenderei Callejon.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Febbraio 2015)

Scambio Vidal per Candreva?


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scambio Vidal per Candreva?



Candreva sono 3 mesi che non fa assist e gol... mi sa che è calato un bel po', poi la Lazio nei gironi di ritorno fa sempre un po' di fatica.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scambio Vidal per Candreva?


sono in calo tutti e due ma terrei Vidal

qualcuno partecipa a tornei nazionali su qualche sito tipo gazzetta,corriere dello sport o simili?


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> sono in calo tutti e due ma terrei Vidal
> 
> qualcuno partecipa a tornei nazionali su qualche sito tipo gazzetta,corriere dello sport o simili?



Io su SKY. Sto andando discretamente. Peccato che son partito male avendo puntato su Higuain dall'inizio (non ha segnato per tipo 8 giornate e non me la sentivo di sostituirlo) e Gervinho/Totti.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2015)

Mi sto svenando per piazzare un colpo da Condor e prendere Felipe Anderson. Praticamente ho scambiato il mio Honda con un Pjanic+soldi, ho girato Pjanic per altri soldi, in modo da andare all in su Felipe Anderson.
Se ci riesco però rimango con pochi milioni per finire il centrocampo, in quanto avrei
Menez
Mauri
Parolo
Nainggolan
Felipe Anderson

Me ne servono altri 3... stavo pensando a qualcuno tra Iago Falque, Pucciarelli, Diamanti, Brienza... o addirittura Saponara magari.


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io su SKY. Sto andando discretamente. Peccato che son partito male avendo puntato su Higuain dall'inizio (non ha segnato per tipo 8 giornate e non me la sentivo di sostituirlo) e Gervinho/Totti.


lo faccio anche io sky,su Higuain penso abbiamo avuto tutti lo stesso problema,Gervinho-Totti credo di non averli mai messi.Di solito metto Tevez-Higuain e poi scelgo il terzo a seconda delle partite,ultimamente vado su Dybala.


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sto svenando per piazzare un colpo da Condor e prendere Felipe Anderson. Praticamente ho scambiato il mio Honda con un Pjanic+soldi, ho girato Pjanic per altri soldi, in modo da andare all in su Felipe Anderson.
> Se ci riesco però rimango con pochi milioni per finire il centrocampo, in quanto avrei
> Menez
> Mauri
> ...


avresti tre centrocampisti della Lazio con Anderson-Mauri-Parolo,sono un pò troppi secondo me.Per gli altri 3 direi Iago,Diamanti e Brienza che è pure rigorista


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sto svenando per piazzare un colpo da Condor e prendere Felipe Anderson. Praticamente ho scambiato il mio Honda con un Pjanic+soldi, ho girato Pjanic per altri soldi, in modo da andare all in su Felipe Anderson.
> Se ci riesco però rimango con pochi milioni per finire il centrocampo, in quanto avrei
> Menez
> Mauri
> ...



Gran centrocampo.
Prendi Iago che praticamente farà l'attaccante. Evita Puccia e Saponara. Personalmente toglierei anche Nainggolan che ti può garantire un bel gruzzolo. Prenditi Maxi Moralez o magari, se riesci, Vazquez. Se proprio vuoi un romanista prenditi Florenzi.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> lo faccio anche io sky,su Higuain penso abbiamo avuto tutti lo stesso problema,Gervinho-Totti credo di non averli mai messi.Di solito metto Tevez-Higuain e poi scelgo il terzo a seconda delle partite,ultimamente vado su Dybala.



ci sei nella coppa SKY? 
in che posizione di classifica sei?


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ci sei nella coppa SKY?
> in che posizione di classifica sei?


anche io ero rimasto un pò indietro,adesso sto recuperando con la migliore sono 258.In coppa ho 3 squadre ma la guardo poco,si basa troppo sulla fortuna e non mi piace molto,preferisco il torneo classico.Tu come sei messo?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Febbraio 2015)

il Condor ha preso Felipe Anderson 

In difesa mi servono 3 difensori: pensavo a Zappacosta, Mario Rui, Rossettini, Morganella...

Ora mi servono 3 centrocampisti tra: Iago Falque, Rigoni, E. Barreto, Missiroli, Brienza, Valdifiori, Widmer.
Moralez, Florenzi e Vazqez furono già presi... io andrei su Iago, Brienza e il terzo non so.

Mi manca poi un attaccante, pensavo a uno tra Defrel e Maccarone, tanto è giusto per fare l'ultima riserva (come anche quelli sopra più o meno).

La mia rosa ad ora (ancora incompleta) è:
Rafael (NAP), Sorrentino, Karnezis
Rugani, Heurtax, Avelar, Albiol, Rami
Menez, Mauri, Felipe Anderson, Nainggolan, Parolo
Higuain, Dybala, Gabbiadini, Totti, Berardi

Giocherei così (poi dipende)

Rafael
Heurtaux - Rugani - Avelar
Menez - Mauri - Nainggolan - Felipe Anderson
Dybala - Higuain - Berardi​


----------



## Jaqen (6 Febbraio 2015)

Compra Defrel..


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Febbraio 2015)

Scambio il mio Totti per Gervinho?


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Febbraio 2015)

Ecco la mia rosa finale, in attacco ho dato via Totti e Gabbiadini (sigh) per Pinilla e Gervinho, le mie personali scommesse di questo girone di ritorno 

*POR*: Rafael (NAP), Karnezis, Sorrentino
*DIF*: Rugani, Rami, Koulibaly, Avelar, Heurtaux, Basanta, Albiol, Mario Rui.
*CEN*: Menez, Felipe Anderson, Mauri, Nainggolan, Parolo, Iago Falque, E.Barreto, Brienza.
*ATT*: Higuain, Dybala, Berardi, Gervinho, Pinilla, Toni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco la mia rosa finale, in attacco ho dato via Totti e Gabbiadini (sigh) per Pinilla e Gervinho, le mie personali scommesse di questo girone di ritorno
> 
> *POR*: Rafael (NAP), Karnezis, Sorrentino
> *DIF*: Rugani, Rami, Koulibaly, Avelar, Heurtaux, Basanta, Albiol, Mario Rui.
> ...



bellissima rosa, ti manca qualche uomo gol in difesa secondo me, per il resto centrocampo e attacco mostruosi, anche se c'è troppa lazio tra parolo anderson e mauri


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> bellissima rosa, ti manca qualche uomo gol in difesa secondo me, per il resto centrocampo e attacco mostruosi, anche se c'è troppa lazio tra parolo anderson e mauri



Sì, in difesa non sono riuscito ad azzecare i goleador all'asta iniziale... di solito ci riuscivo sempre, Biava, Silvestre, ecc. Avevo puntato su Rami e avevo anche Zapata all'inizio, speravo nel mago Vio  Poi su Heurtaux, pensando che si confermasse un buon "goleador".
Il centrocampo laziale è un bel rischio considerando che la Lazio cala sempre nel girone di ritorno... in ogni caso penso che tra i tre, Parolo lo metto in panca... giocando con Menez - Mauri - F.Anderson - Iago F., con Nainggolan e Parolo pronti a subentrare.
In attacco ho ceduto Totti e Gabbiadini, per Gervinho e Pinilla... sulla carta è una sola epica, però confido in un buon girone di ritorno di Gervinho sulla scia della vittoria della Coppa d'Africa e su Pinilla, che magari si ritrova all'Atalanta, dato che Denis è quasi alla frutta.
Da Berardi mi aspettavo mooolto di più, tra squalifiche e altre scemenze, m'ha praticamente segnato solo su rigore, anche se ha fatto un buon numero di assist.


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco la mia rosa finale, in attacco ho dato via Totti e Gabbiadini (sigh) per Pinilla e Gervinho, le mie personali scommesse di questo girone di ritorno
> 
> *POR*: Rafael (NAP), Karnezis, Sorrentino
> *DIF*: Rugani, Rami, Koulibaly, Avelar, Heurtaux, Basanta, Albiol, Mario Rui.
> ...


bella rosa,ci sono anche alcuni rigoristi che al fanta servono sempre.In attacco e centrocampo sei copertissimo,in difesa ti manca qualche uomo da punti tipo G.Rodriguez-Lichtsteiner ma non è un dramma.Non hai nemmeno un gobbo


----------

